# Help sexing my azureus



## jganjay (Feb 6, 2012)

I have 4 azureus around 12 months old and I would like some 2nd opionions on their sex so I can plan accordingly. Thanks!

#1

















#2

















#3

















#4


----------



## jganjay (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not sure why the images didn't show up so here is a link to an online gallery with all the photos in: https://picasaweb.google.com/109753036121978496066/Azureus?authuser=0&feat=directlink
Frog 1: photos 1 & 2
Frog 2: photos 3 & 4
Frog 3: photos 5 & 6
Frog 4: photos 7-10


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My guess: Frog 1 is male and frogs 2-4 are female. Who's next?


----------



## jganjay (Feb 6, 2012)

frogface said:


> My guess: Frog 1 is male and frogs 2-4 are female. Who's next?


That was my guess as well, although I'm still a little unsure about frog 4. If it were a male it should be sporting larger pads by now, corrrect? I'm unsure about this one because one day I thought for sure I saw a slightly inflated vocal sac on #4 but maybe I was seeing things.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Looks like 2.2 but very well could be 1.3. It's the third frog? Pic 7-8 look maybe male?


----------



## jganjay (Feb 6, 2012)

frogmanroth said:


> Looks like 2.2 but very well could be 1.3. It's the third frog? Pic 7-8 look maybe male?


7-10 is the 4th frog. That one has me guessing too. Some days I think male, others I think female. #4 is the most active of the 4, climbing all over the place. he/she is the largest of the four but not as plump as the two females. Anyone else have thoughts on #4?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like one male and three females, but it could be two males and two females.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I am thinking 1:3, pic 9 is the only decent body shot as the others are not real good indicators of body shape. It looks like it has a pretty defined female back. it would be a weird male to have that back and smallish pads.


----------

